# Solved: unable to update windows 7, error code:666



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit SP1

Apparently her computer has not been able to update 1 file (KB2742595) since it's first attempt on 1/10/2013. And unable to update (KB2789642) since 2/14/2013. The 2 files have been trying to update every few days with no success.

Every time the two mentioned files fail it gives the error code as : error 666. when i ask for more details it gives this information: "WindowsUpdate_00000666" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"

It is worth noting that there have been some updates that have been successful.

A search on the internet provides no results except for a handful in other countries/languages but provide no solution. Any help would be greatly appreciated because I'm assuming her computer is way behind on more than a couple security updates.

below are the most recent details of the 2 failed updates

Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 on XP, Server 2003, Vista, Windows 7, Server 2008, Server 2008 R2 for x64 (KB2742595)

Installation date: ‎3/‎25/‎2013 3:03 PM

Installation status: Failed

Error details: Code 666

Update type: Important

A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over it. You can help protect your system by installing this update from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to restart your system.

More information: 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=261905

Help and Support: 
http://support.microsoft.com

And the second one:

Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 on XP, Server 2003, Vista, Windows 7, Server 2008, Server 2008 R2 for x64 (KB2789642)

Installation date: ‎3/‎25/‎2013 3:03 PM

Installation status: Failed

Error details: Code 666

Update type: Important

A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over it. You can help protect your system by installing this update from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to restart your system.

More information: 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=273905

Help and Support: 
http://support.microsoft.com


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and save and then install *Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5*

It'll overwrite and replace version 4.0.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I downloaded but am unable to install due to lack of space on the OS drive. There are absolutely no personal files on the OS drive to move. Everything is stored on the D drive. 

So then I tried re-partitioning the os drive (with mini tool partition wizard) to make it larger but am not able to due to the D drive being in use. When prompted to restart and try to repartition before windows loads, it errors and says to defragment the D before continuing, which I did but did not resolve the problem. 

How should i proceed?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and save the

*TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe)

After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.

Information about that computer will appear.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire text here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 450 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3892 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1722 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 39996 MB, Free - 495 MB; D: Total - 421839 MB, Free - 250398 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0R225F
Antivirus: Avira Desktop, Updated and Enabled


----------



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

so i uninstalled a bunch of programs that we weren't using and came up with 3GB of space. I tried installing .net framework 4.5 but it came up with a fatal error. 

here is the installation log:

OS Version = 6.1.7601, SP = 1.0, Platform 2, Service Pack 1
OS Description = Windows 7 - x64 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1
MSI = 5.0.7601.17807
Windows version = amd64_windowsfoundation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5f2ecc1aaa4ac3b2.manifest
Windows servicing = 6.1.7601.17592
CommandLine = D:\70b8cdaa62bb27e3b7\\Setup.exe /x86 /x64
TimeZone = Eastern Daylight Time
Initial LCID = 1033
Using Simultaneous Download and Install mechanism
Operation: Installing
Package Name = Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 Setup
Package Version = 4.5.50709
User Experience Data Collection Policy: Disabled
Number of applicable items: 12
Exe (D:\70b8cdaa62bb27e3b7\SetupUtility.exe) succeeded.
Exe Log File: dd_SetupUtility.txt
ServiceControl operation succeeded!
ServiceControl operation succeeded!
ServiceControl operation succeeded!
ServiceControl operation succeeded!
Exe (D:\70b8cdaa62bb27e3b7\SetupUtility.exe) succeeded.
Exe Log File: dd_SetupUtility.txt
MSI (D:\70b8cdaa62bb27e3b7\netfx_Full_x64.msi) Installation failed. Msi Log: Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 Setup_20130326_225754367-MSI_netfx_Full_x64.msi.txt
Exe (D:\70b8cdaa62bb27e3b7\SetupUtility.exe) succeeded.
Exe Log File: dd_SetupUtility.txt
MSI (D:\70b8cdaa62bb27e3b7\netfx_Full_x64.msi) Installation failed. Msi Log: Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 Setup_20130326_225754367-MSI_netfx_Full_x64.msi.txt
Final Result: Installation failed with error code: (0x80070643), "Fatal error during installation. " (Elapsed time: 0 00:07:29).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 450 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
> Processor Count: 4
> ...


I'm guessing that you have a *Dell Studio 1569* laptop that came with Windows 7(64-bit) and a 500 GB hard drive.

How did the hard drive get partitioned into such a small C partition and such a large D partition? I'm pretty sure it came in a single C partition.

I've never partitioned a hard drive nor used partitioning software, so someone who is experienced in that area will need to assist you.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

That is correct. It is a Dell and came with a single drive. I repartitioned immediately (as i have with all my laptops) when we purchased it a couple years ago and have not had any problems with any partitions I've done. Does that explain why .Net framework failed?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never found a valid reason for partitioning a hard drive.

Many people believe that storing and saving their personal data in a separate partition will protect it.

In reality if the hard drive dies, it affects all partitions and not just the partition that the Windows operating system is in.

If you have personal data that's important and irreplaceable to you, save it in an external USB hard drive or in CD-R's/DVD-R's or in both.

-------------------------------------------------------

I can't advise you why the Microsoft .NET Framework install is failing.

You might consider using *JavaRa 2.1* to uninstall all versions currently in your computer, then do a reinstall of versions 3.5 SP1 and 4.5.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

Regardless of the reasons to partition or not, is the partition causing my problems? If so, how can I fix it?

Also, where can I find the files to reinstall .net framework 3.5sp1, 4.0 and 4.5?

Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I have no idea if the small C partition is causing the issue.

Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (full installer)

Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 (full installer)

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Reopened, per request.


----------



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

I was able to repartition the C drive and gave it an extra 20GB. However I am still unable to install NET Framework 4.5. Here is the installation log:

OS Version = 6.1.7601, SP = 1.0, Platform 2, Service Pack 1
OS Description = Windows 7 - x64 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1
MSI = 5.0.7601.17807
Windows version = amd64_windowsfoundation_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5f2ecc1aaa4ac3b2.manifest
Windows servicing = 6.1.7601.17592
CommandLine = D:\09564e27da227f266f05\\Setup.exe /x86 /x64
TimeZone = Eastern Daylight Time
Initial LCID = 1033
Using Simultaneous Download and Install mechanism
Operation: Installing
Package Name = Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 Setup
Package Version = 4.5.50709
User Experience Data Collection Policy: Disabled
Number of applicable items: 12
Exe (D:\09564e27da227f266f05\SetupUtility.exe) succeeded.
Exe Log File: dd_SetupUtility.txt
ServiceControl operation succeeded!
ServiceControl operation succeeded!
ServiceControl operation succeeded!
ServiceControl operation succeeded!
Exe (D:\09564e27da227f266f05\SetupUtility.exe) succeeded.
Exe Log File: dd_SetupUtility.txt
MSI (D:\09564e27da227f266f05\netfx_Full_x64.msi) Installation failed. Msi Log: Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 Setup_20130519_161242289-MSI_netfx_Full_x64.msi.txt
Exe (D:\09564e27da227f266f05\SetupUtility.exe) succeeded.
Exe Log File: dd_SetupUtility.txt
MSI (D:\09564e27da227f266f05\netfx_Full_x64.msi) Installation failed. Msi Log: Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 Setup_20130519_161242289-MSI_netfx_Full_x64.msi.txt
Final Result: Installation failed with error code: (0x80070643), "Fatal error during installation. " (Elapsed time: 0 00:06:36).


Any ideas about what I can do next?

Thanks!


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

hiya it looks like it is trying to install it to the D partition,see if you can change the path to C


----------



## AtlBo (Jun 2, 2010)

legal_xchech...

I'm not an expert here, but could the fact that some of your programs were installed without .NET 4.5 on the PC be causing the problem? I am thinking specifically of your anti-virus here. If, during installation, the program is set to detect which version of the .NET framework you are using, it may then block the upgrade somehow...

The only way I can think of to find out would be to uninstall your Avira A-V (and any firewall you may have added to the PC). Then try the upgrades.

Just thinking outside the box, but if it comes down to reformatting and re-installing Windows, maybe it's worth a try...


----------



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

I noticed that too. I think the reason for it showing it that way is because the file is extracted to the D drive and being run from there, not installed there. Or I could be wrong...


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

try putting the file on the desktop and delete from D partition,reboot and then try install,if that fails try disabling A/V,and if that fails try installing from safe mode


----------



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

so I made it to this page after doing some research. I did step 1. Didnt help. Did step 2 and it said that it cant repair .NET framework due to another version already installed.


----------



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

It's already sitting in the C drive desktop and still extracts to the D drive.


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

personally i would uninstall all .net.use this clean up tool.reboot then download a fresh 4.5 from microsoft download center.
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...VdHjB_ffSpxAht1vBo1g9FQ&bvm=bv.46751780,d.d2k


----------



## UCanFixit (May 16, 2013)

huggie54 said:


> hiya it looks like it is trying to install it to the D partition,see if you can change the path to C


Yes; I agree that it looks that way also. So, could you please provide a screenshot of your Disk Management view? Something that looks like this (but mine is Win8 w/UEFI bios):










Now, I am expecting yours to look quite different but let's have a peek.


----------



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

Here is a screen shot of disk management


----------



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

also, unable to uninstall .net framework.

OS Version = 6.1.7601, Platform 2, Service Pack 1
OS Description = Windows 7 - x64 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1
CommandLine = C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\Setup.exe /repair /x86 /x64 /parameterfolder Client
TimeZone = Eastern Daylight Time
Initial LCID = 1033
Using Simultaneous Download and Install mechanism
Operation: Repairing
Package Name = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile Setup
Package Version = 4.0.30319
User Experience Data Collection Policy: AlwaysUploaded
Operation updated to: Uninstalling
Logging all the global blocks

Pre-Installation Warnings:

Uninstalling Microsoft .NET Framework may cause some applications to cease to function.


Number of applicable items: 3
ServiceControl operation succeeded!
MSI (C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\netfx_Core_x64.msi) Uninstall failed. Msi Log: Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile Setup_20130519_180423556-MSI_netfx_Core_x64.msi.txt
Final Result: Installation failed with error code: (0x80070666), "Another version of this product is already installed. Installation of this version cannot continue. To configure or remove the existing version of this product, use Add/Remove Programs on the Control Panel. " (Elapsed time: 0 00:00:18).


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

did you run the uninstall tool


----------



## UCanFixit (May 16, 2013)

Ok thanks for the view. I just wanted to make sure that the C partition was, in fact, your primary partition; however, that still leaves me wondering why the installation went to D? Anyway, one last comment and I'm going to bow out and let the others continue with helping you.

If it boils down to a space issue, you have plenty of space available to "shrink" your D partition and "expand" your C partition. This can all be done from the view you provided; however, appropriate safety measures should be taken before starting any major change. Good luck to all.


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

its the 4.5 .net you want to install


----------



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

ran the uninstall tool. went a different route with getting .net framework downloaded from microsoft directly instead of the link supplied earlier. Installed just fine. found 7 updates through windows update. seeing if they take now


----------



## legal_xchech (Dec 7, 2005)

We're all good to go! Thanks for the help, Huggie!


----------



## UCanFixit (May 16, 2013)

DittO to "nice job huggie" and to the others who contributed as well (myself excluded).


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

glad its sorted.huggie54


----------

